# Qigong/TiCHI info/Help?



## Isshinryustudent (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello my name is matt and ive just recentally joined here and if these questions have been answered before i apoligze in advance. 

I have been taking isshinryu karate for the last 2 years, And I've always been told of KI/Chi. The first time i ever had CHi/KI demostrated to me was when my one friend who had been taking gungfu for 5 years showed me this interesting punch. Prior to this i wasn't in the martial arts or knew anyting besdies what hollywood showed me. Well he said hold this phone book here*my chest* and told his dad to stand behind me so i did and hes like you have to hold this book or you could get serioulsy injured and I laughed and hes like no really so i held it and he put his hand a couple inches away from the book his dad behind me and he stood there for a little and punched and it hit and I Said that was your chi? and he said wait one more time. and so i did the same thing and this time when I got hit i had no breath and  my legs went limp and his dad caught me and I was amazed. 

And he siad that was my chi. 


About a year after this i started taking isshinryu karate. 
I started to do ok in the art. but supriseingly good in sparring for my belt rank. 

every one kept asking me how i knew when they would punch or how i block so fast and i said i duno i just know. 

As an expermint with three friends i was blindfolded and had 3 people try to get hits on me and some how i awlays manged to block some not all hits but they would walk around and move and try to strike and i would block/counter,  I take it me useing my ears and feeling the air move towards me is what let me do this. That what i belive but if you people feel differnt plz inform me. 

But after that night i was told i was using Ki and i asked what was that and my friend  said ever hear of chi and i said yes and he said ki and chi are the same thing. 


Well more into me progessing we had a board breaking class. 
And My sensi said these are white belt boards and he explaied to us how we are soupsed to focus on them ectt. well first try i broke through. and i was like wow so i kept going through thicker boards*with his premession* orange belt board green belt board then i got to black and all i could do is crack it right down the center.But the thing is i could brake boards higher ranks then what i was just by focusing. 

And by this time i kinda had a vague idea what chi/ki is. 

And now i'm learning my second kata and I feel my energy move in me like water? or something, from one part to another all coming from my solarplexis then going to arms leg's ectt.. were ever i want to send it. 

And ive been useing it while sparring and while doing anyting karate oreianted and it helps so much. 

But i would like to know is what type of energy is this? am i useing it the right way. I would like to take a qigong or taichi class to  learn more about breathing and KI. But could you guys give me some information on all of this i'm experencing. Some general info? what ever you people think is worth to know. and if you need any more Info on me just ask. 

Thank you very very much. Sorry about the long read but this has been on my mind forever. Thanks again. :supcool:


----------

